# Can you help identify?



## RoskoBeans (May 10, 2016)

Hi all,

Pretty sure it is Wega / Compak, can you tell me which model/burr set. Apparently, it doesn't have any sticker/labels to help so I'm working from photos only. Thanks in advance.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

@coffeechap


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

K6 innit.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

either a k6 or possible a k5


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Subjectively, it looks too small to be a K6?


----------

